# nadycx2400



## hotrize (Jun 11, 2011)

hi: I am still looking for someone that has a NADY CX2400 ACTIVE CROSSOVER.
I have contacted the company and they dont have any info on the item.
I need to know the slope ,if it is 12 or 24 per octive.
Thanks hotrize.


----------

